# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Un libro curioso: "El agua en España" de Antonio Lamela

## Jonasino

Por casualidad ha caido en mis manos este libro que acaba de publicarse, con una serie de consideraciones cuanto menos curiosas sobre el tema de trasvases etc. Aunque hay muchas que no comparto es recomendable leeerlo.

Autores.pdf

(No pongo editorial porque no quiero que parezca publicidad. Si algún moderador cree que lo parece, por favor que lo borre)

----------


## sergi1907

Hola Jonasino.

Si quieres puedes poner la editorial, no se puede considerar publicidad.

Saludos

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya lo comentamos hace mes y medio:



> http://es.euronews.com/teletipos/270...no-retrogrado/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Madrid, 26 sep (EFE).- *Los trasvases como el Tajo-Segura son un desatino que crean una dependencia hídrica retrógrada e innecesaria*, en un momento en el que no sobra agua en ninguna cuenca y las nuevas técnicas de desalación pueden satisfacer la demanda, ha asegurado a Efe el arquitecto Antonio Lamela.
> 
> Este doctor en Arquitectura, Urbanismo y planificación del territorio acaba de publicar El agua en España. Nuevos lagos sustentables (Lid editorial) donde analiza la política hídrica española y apuesta por un uso intensivo de las desaladoras y una gestión racional de los acuíferos subterráneos para evitar las hipotecas económicas, políticas y medioambientales de los trasvases.
> ...


http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...-(i-3)/page150

No lo tenían en La Casa del Libro hace unos semanas. Preguntaré de nuevo.

 Muy interesantes y acertados puntos de vista de éste señor. Un aplauso!!!!

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## sergi1907

Está disponible en Casa del Libro y en muchas librerías.

Saludos

----------


## NoRegistrado

Se presentó el día 20, por eso no lo encontré. Me acaban de enviar un mensaje que dice que me lo regalan. Pero prefiero comprarlo, así apoyamos a ese hombre y a la editorial que se atreve a publicar "semejante sacrilegio".

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Unregistered

Hace ya mucho tiempo que se pusieron opiniones de Lamela sobre los trasvases en este foro, se pude hacer una búsqueda, y sí, es totalmente anti trasvases, y especialmente anti ATS pero cualquier técnico con dos dedos de frente y sin intereses, lo es.

----------


## Jonasino

El próximo jueves 26 de marzo se presenta a las 18,30 en el Colegio de Ingenieros Industriales de Madrid (Hernan Cortes 13) un nuevo libro de Antonio Lamela con el título "El agua en España. Nuevos lagos sustentables"
Dado el interés que otro libros de este autor sobre trasvases etc. han despertado en este foro, med atrevo a anunciarlo sin que sea en ningún caso publicidad. (Si algún moderador lo considera así, ruego que lo borre sin problemas)
La entrada es gratuita con la invitación siguiente:

EL AGUA EN ESPAÑA_ NUEVOS LAGOS SUSTENTABLES.pdf

----------


## NoRegistrado

Lástima, no puedo ir, y me pilla a un paseo de mi casa en Madrid.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

